

Time to Say: good bye WordPress? - SmeelBe
http://ewebdesign.com/ghost-review/

======
rmccue
This seems a lot like linkbait to me. Most of the post is just reiteration of
Ghost's features, and the title intentionally asks an inflammatory question.

~~~
dkuntz2
To be fair, the article's actual title seems slightly less link-bait-y.

------
elmuchoprez
The most recent episode of In Beta with Gina Trapani and Kevin Purdy
([http://5by5.tv/inbeta/70](http://5by5.tv/inbeta/70)) discusses the current
state of WP and specifically addresses Ghost. While they make a sound argument
that WP has become a bloated mess compared to its humble origins, they point
out that Ghost isn't terribly accessible to the general public because it's
node.js based and can be complex to configure. Probably not a huge deal if you
know what you're doing, but even as a full time web dev, I don't have a
node.js server of my own to screw around with.

------
lazyant
I don't see anything indicating why someone would migrate from WP to this new
platform. WP grew among other things because it was easy to install and
'anyone' could create plug-ins, and now besides there's _a lot_ of themes.

I'm toying with the idea of reusing those WP themes, as in a platform with a
drop-in for the themes.

